# Car Allowance



## plaq (Mar 13, 2008)

4,500 per month. What sort of new car will that get me? Can't seem to find websites which list rates. thanks guys


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you mean to hire? If so, this should giv eyou an idea....

HertzUAE.com



--


----------

